# Our trailer



## incoming (Jan 28, 2008)

Me and my dad just finished our trailer today. Here is what it looks like.

Front of Vnose









Without 4 wheeler









With 4 wheeler


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Looks good.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

very nice, and still have room for more decoys


----------



## wingaddict (Sep 16, 2009)

I hope you plan to add more decoys. Seems like alot of work to haul 2 or 3 dozen decoys around.


----------



## incoming (Jan 28, 2008)

Yeh plan to add some more decoys this summer.


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

Nice Job!


----------



## Buck25 (Mar 27, 2008)

wingaddict said:


> I hope you plan to add more decoys. Seems like alot of work to haul 2 or 3 dozen decoys around.


haha


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Might want to consider a strap system that goes over your shovel and rake holders. When going accross bumpy fields and gravel roads that all ways seem to wiggle off and end up on the floor. Looks like a good start. There is plenty of more room in there for more decoys. Just stack them on top of the quad and looks like there is more room in front too. Nice setup.


----------

